# Curva Sud shock:"Paura dei cinesi. Silvio non mollare. Galliani via"



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

*Curva Sud shock:"Paura dei cinesi. Silvio non mollare. Galliani via"*

Inquietante comunicato ufficiale appena battuto dalla curva sud. Lo riportiamo in forma integrale: 

_"E’ di queste ore la notizia della conferma dell’avvio alla cessione del Milan da parte del Presidente Berlusconi, questa news ha creato in noi una serie di interrogativi e di riflessioni molto importanti.Partiamo dal presupposto che nessuno ha dimenticato quanto di bello abbiamo vissuto in questi anni grazie alla gestione impeccabile di una presidenza, presente e costantemente entusiasta, ma gli ultimi anni ci hanno davvero portati all’esasperazione e hanno portato gran parte del popolo rossonero, non noi sia chiaro, a disinnamorarsi dei colori e del Milan. L’emblema del decadimento è vedere uno stadio sempre più desolatamente vuoto se non nel nostro settore.Siamo certi che la mala gestione societaria da parte di Galliani abbia la colpevole complicità del nostro Presidente che ha lentamente e inesorabilmente lasciato sempre più potere in mano a questa persona che non ha evidentemente fatto il bene del Milan. Ci sembra assurdo però che nessuno delle persone a lui vicine abbiano mai fatto pressione al fine di ripulire quello che era il gioiello più luccicante della famiglia Berlusconi, quello che era il simbolo di una famiglia vincente, in salute e sempre pronta a tagliare nuovi traguardi.Non riusciamo a capire nemmeno se la cessione della società a dei fantomatici cinesi, di cui nemmeno si conoscono le identità, possa ridare lustro al Milan, che nel frattempo somiglia sempre più a quello che erano le altre realtà, con continui cambi di panchina e giocatori di medio livello. Quanto di vero può esserci nelle stratosferiche cifre per il mercato di cui sentiamo parlare? Rischieremmo forse che vadano ad alimentare ulteriormente il circolo vizioso dei procuratori ed amici del signor Galliani come avvenuto negli ultimi anni? Come si può essere tranquilli sulla sana gestione della società, se i presupposti sono legati alla presenza per almeno un triennio di Galliani che dopo avere letteralmente buttato 100 milioni nell’ultimo mercato è riuscito nell’intento di riciclarsi anche questa volta?Ci verrebbe naturale chiedere la cessione in questo momento, ma ci spaventa finire in mano a qualcuno che veda il Milan come un giocattolo che una volta che non piace più venga abbandonato con il rischio reale di vederlo sparire. Siamo anche però stufi della mediocrità degli ultimi anni e di vedere lottare la squadra per posizioni di secondaria importanza.Insomma, siamo a un bivio, vedere il Milan passare di mano e sperare in un futuro radioso in mano a dei proprietari al momento sconosciuti, o sperare nella famiglia Berlusconi?Parliamo di famiglia Berlusconi perché ci sembra quanto meno doveroso puntualizzare che ora toccherebbe a tutti i figli prendere in mano le redini della società insieme al padre e rinnovarla, mettendo fondi, cambiando i personaggi che come Galliani hanno fatto il male del Milan e, investendo su progetti futuri, perché anche in Italia abbiamo visto che lavorando bene si può costruire squadre vincenti nel giro di pochi anni. Non capiamo come dei figli possano completamente disinteressarsi del più grande amore del padre, quello che ha dato lui grandi soddisfazioni e popolarità, spingendolo a 80 anni a cedere la società, invece di aiutarlo e sostenerlo e proporsi loro per primi alla successione della guida della società.

Ci chiediamo quale possa essere il bene in questo momento, e ce lo chiediamo perché consapevoli del fatto che il Presidente, per quanto abbia molte colpe, ha sempre amato il Milan, mentre chi potrebbe subentrare sarebbe persona non legata al mondo Milan, e potrebbe rappresentare sia l’inizio di una rinascita, che la fine di quel sogno che il nostro presidente ha alimentato per 30 anni non trattando il Milan come una qualsiasi delle sue aziende ma come un affare di cuore.

Comunque vadano le cose la base è ripartire da zero, eliminando il marcio interno alla società e mettendo entusiasmo in quella che fino a pochi anni fa era riconosciuta nel mondo come la società numero uno, quella vincente, quella da cui prendere spunto per diventare grandi, oltre che essere quella che rispediva al mittente i giocatori viziati e che non sputavano sangue per quella maglia.Chiariamo sin d’ora che se dovesse avvenire il passaggio di consegne, la presenza del signor Galliani in un ruolo, anche solo di gestione sportiva, sarebbe motivo di malcontento e auspichiamo un’attenta analisi delle scelte da parte degli eventuali nuovi acquirenti.

Questo per partire con il piede giusto e dimostrare quel reale cambiamento di cui il Milan necessita quanto prima."_


----------



## neversayconte (6 Luglio 2016)

Scandalosi. Meno male che contano come due di bastoni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2016)

Criminali


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2016)

Provando a fare un ragionamento, al di là della sensazione di schifo che ho provato nel leggere certi passaggi (quelli su Galliani li condivido, gli altri sono inammissibili) ...

Firma Barbara Berlusconi? Forse è stata segata in modo netto, e le brucia che Galliani resta con un compitino? Si parla proprio di desiderio di vedere i figli di Berlusconi al comando..


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Luglio 2016)

Inquietante davvero. Speriamo sia un'iniziativa autonoma e non scritta sotto dettatura


----------



## pisolo22 (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inquietante comunicato ufficiale appena battuto dalla curva sud. Lo riportiamo in forma integrale:
> 
> _"E’ di queste ore la notizia della conferma dell’avvio alla cessione del Milan da parte del Presidente Berlusconi, questa news ha creato in noi una serie di interrogativi e di riflessioni molto importanti.Partiamo dal presupposto che nessuno ha dimenticato quanto di bello abbiamo vissuto in questi anni grazie alla gestione impeccabile di una presidenza, presente e costantemente entusiasta, ma gli ultimi anni ci hanno davvero portati all’esasperazione e hanno portato gran parte del popolo rossonero, non noi sia chiaro, a disinnamorarsi dei colori e del Milan. L’emblema del decadimento è vedere uno stadio sempre più desolatamente vuoto se non nel nostro settore.Siamo certi che la mala gestione societaria da parte di Galliani abbia la colpevole complicità del nostro Presidente che ha lentamente e inesorabilmente lasciato sempre più potere in mano a questa persona che non ha evidentemente fatto il bene del Milan. Ci sembra assurdo però che nessuno delle persone a lui vicine abbiano mai fatto pressione al fine di ripulire quello che era il gioiello più luccicante della famiglia Berlusconi, quello che era il simbolo di una famiglia vincente, in salute e sempre pronta a tagliare nuovi traguardi.Non riusciamo a capire nemmeno se la cessione della società a dei fantomatici cinesi, di cui nemmeno si conoscono le identità, possa ridare lustro al Milan, che nel frattempo somiglia sempre più a quello che erano le altre realtà, con continui cambi di panchina e giocatori di medio livello. Quanto di vero può esserci nelle stratosferiche cifre per il mercato di cui sentiamo parlare? Rischieremmo forse che vadano ad alimentare ulteriormente il circolo vizioso dei procuratori ed amici del signor Galliani come avvenuto negli ultimi anni? Come si può essere tranquilli sulla sana gestione della società, se i presupposti sono legati alla presenza per almeno un triennio di Galliani che dopo avere letteralmente buttato 100 milioni nell’ultimo mercato è riuscito nell’intento di riciclarsi anche questa volta?Ci verrebbe naturale chiedere la cessione in questo momento, ma ci spaventa finire in mano a qualcuno che veda il Milan come un giocattolo che una volta che non piace più venga abbandonato con il rischio reale di vederlo sparire. Siamo anche però stufi della mediocrità degli ultimi anni e di vedere lottare la squadra per posizioni di secondaria importanza.Insomma, siamo a un bivio, vedere il Milan passare di mano e sperare in un futuro radioso in mano a dei proprietari al momento sconosciuti, o sperare nella famiglia Berlusconi?Parliamo di famiglia Berlusconi perché ci sembra quanto meno doveroso puntualizzare che ora toccherebbe a tutti i figli prendere in mano le redini della società insieme al padre e rinnovarla, mettendo fondi, cambiando i personaggi che come Galliani hanno fatto il male del Milan e, investendo su progetti futuri, perché anche in Italia abbiamo visto che lavorando bene si può costruire squadre vincenti nel giro di pochi anni. Non capiamo come dei figli possano completamente disinteressarsi del più grande amore del padre, quello che ha dato lui grandi soddisfazioni e popolarità, spingendolo a 80 anni a cedere la società, invece di aiutarlo e sostenerlo e proporsi loro per primi alla successione della guida della società.
> 
> ...



Hanno paura di perdere tutti i loro benefici sia allo stadio che non , chi ama davvero il Milan non penserebbe mai a non voler vendere. 
Cmq ci sarebbero mille discorsi d'affrontare ed approfondire sulla curva sud del Milan e i loro personaggi.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2016)

Togliendo la patetica parte della famiglia, hanno ragione. Galliani ancora lì è una roba vergognosa e per adesso i fatti stanno ancora a zero. Quando questi qui si faranno vedere di persona ne riparliamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2016)

Che schifo, questi vogliono solo i biglietti omaggio.

Pulciosi infami, preferirei la curva vuota.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2016)

Io mi dissocio da questo schifo. Questi non sono miei colleghi di tifo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Sono andati leggeri su Galliani 
Comunque è la solita sviolinata per Berlusconi, e comunque da quello che ho letto non è che sono contrari alla cessione e che vorrebbero ripartire da Berlusconi, sono più che altro dubbiosi perchè ancora non si sanno le identità di chi compone la cordata che sta per comprarci, dicendo che potrebbe esserci sia un rialzo, sia il rischio di quello è successo con il Malaga (io credo che questo dubbio sia infondato).
E comunque quoto al 100% quanto hanno detto su Galliani, deve essere mandato via il prima possibile perchè non se ne può più di questo farabutto.


----------



## marcokaka (6 Luglio 2016)

Questa e' opera di Barbarella. Cmq questi quattro avanzi di galera sono incommentabili. Infami


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (6 Luglio 2016)

*USO CRIMINOSO.
*


Siete il male del Milan.


----------



## DannySa (6 Luglio 2016)

Rendiamo questo 80% cinese, al più presto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Comunque non mi preoccuperei minimamente, sono solo la minoranza e non appena finisce questa faccenda societaria, anche questi personaggi spariranno con il loro padrone.


----------



## BossKilla7 (6 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2016)

Preparate i CV schifosi .


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2016)

che brucino!


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2016)

Però io due considerazioni sul contenuto le farei:
1) Posso concordare sul fatto che un nuovo gruppo avrebbe potuto (dovuto mi pare troppo) portare con se un nuovo uomo cardine in termini di direzione tecnica e sportiva. Io mi sono fatto l'idea che, visti i tempi ristretti e la complessità dell'operazione (che comunque si concluderà solo per la fine di settembre, se tutto fila liscio), si sia messo in piedi un meccanismo per "sfruttare" nel breve Galliani, tenendolo a guinzaglio corto. I veri stravolgimenti societari potranno arrivare solo tra la fine di quest'anno e l'inizio del prossimo...in piena stagione dunque (Lippi? Maldini? Albertini? Pradè? Sabatini?);
2) Ogni cambio epocale porta con se smarrimento e un pizzico di paura...perchè cambio lo _status quo_ anche di eventuali "privilegi" che ci si è arraffati nel corso del tempo.

Solo il tempo dirà se la direzione è quella giusta...certo il solco tracciato negli ultimi anni ci avrebbe portato solo a un lento e dolorosissimo tracollo verticale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2016)

Ravezzani e Ruiu stanno già preparando il collegamento telefonico di stasera con quel coso chiamato barone.
Quanto ci scommettete?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

Comunque che io ricordi, un attacco così frontale e clamoroso su Galliani non c'è mai stato.
Nei passati comunicati veniva citato come un dirigente ormai vecchio da pensionare, ora invece viene dipinto come il male del Milan.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Luglio 2016)

solo schifo e profonda pena per questi infami....dovrebbero marcire in galera e invece fanno quello che gli pare...che vergogna


----------



## wfiesso (6 Luglio 2016)

Indegni


----------



## TheZio (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inquietante comunicato ufficiale appena battuto dalla curva sud. Lo riportiamo in forma integrale:
> 
> _"E’ di queste ore la notizia della conferma dell’avvio alla cessione del Milan da parte del Presidente Berlusconi, questa news ha creato in noi una serie di interrogativi e di riflessioni molto importanti.Partiamo dal presupposto che nessuno ha dimenticato quanto di bello abbiamo vissuto in questi anni grazie alla gestione impeccabile di una presidenza, presente e costantemente entusiasta, ma gli ultimi anni ci hanno davvero portati all’esasperazione e hanno portato gran parte del popolo rossonero, non noi sia chiaro, a disinnamorarsi dei colori e del Milan. L’emblema del decadimento è vedere uno stadio sempre più desolatamente vuoto se non nel nostro settore.Siamo certi che la mala gestione societaria da parte di Galliani abbia la colpevole complicità del nostro Presidente che ha lentamente e inesorabilmente lasciato sempre più potere in mano a questa persona che non ha evidentemente fatto il bene del Milan. Ci sembra assurdo però che nessuno delle persone a lui vicine abbiano mai fatto pressione al fine di ripulire quello che era il gioiello più luccicante della famiglia Berlusconi, quello che era il simbolo di una famiglia vincente, in salute e sempre pronta a tagliare nuovi traguardi.Non riusciamo a capire nemmeno se la cessione della società a dei fantomatici cinesi, di cui nemmeno si conoscono le identità, possa ridare lustro al Milan, che nel frattempo somiglia sempre più a quello che erano le altre realtà, con continui cambi di panchina e giocatori di medio livello. Quanto di vero può esserci nelle stratosferiche cifre per il mercato di cui sentiamo parlare? Rischieremmo forse che vadano ad alimentare ulteriormente il circolo vizioso dei procuratori ed amici del signor Galliani come avvenuto negli ultimi anni? Come si può essere tranquilli sulla sana gestione della società, se i presupposti sono legati alla presenza per almeno un triennio di Galliani che dopo avere letteralmente buttato 100 milioni nell’ultimo mercato è riuscito nell’intento di riciclarsi anche questa volta?Ci verrebbe naturale chiedere la cessione in questo momento, ma ci spaventa finire in mano a qualcuno che veda il Milan come un giocattolo che una volta che non piace più venga abbandonato con il rischio reale di vederlo sparire. Siamo anche però stufi della mediocrità degli ultimi anni e di vedere lottare la squadra per posizioni di secondaria importanza.Insomma, siamo a un bivio, vedere il Milan passare di mano e sperare in un futuro radioso in mano a dei proprietari al momento sconosciuti, o sperare nella famiglia Berlusconi?Parliamo di famiglia Berlusconi perché ci sembra quanto meno doveroso puntualizzare che ora toccherebbe a tutti i figli prendere in mano le redini della società insieme al padre e rinnovarla, mettendo fondi, cambiando i personaggi che come Galliani hanno fatto il male del Milan e, investendo su progetti futuri, perché anche in Italia abbiamo visto che lavorando bene si può costruire squadre vincenti nel giro di pochi anni. Non capiamo come dei figli possano completamente disinteressarsi del più grande amore del padre, quello che ha dato lui grandi soddisfazioni e popolarità, spingendolo a 80 anni a cedere la società, invece di aiutarlo e sostenerlo e proporsi loro per primi alla successione della guida della società.
> 
> ...



Quindi bisognerebbe eliminare anche voi?


----------



## sballotello (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inquietante comunicato ufficiale appena battuto dalla curva sud. Lo riportiamo in forma integrale:
> 
> _"E’ di queste ore la notizia della conferma dell’avvio alla cessione del Milan da parte del Presidente Berlusconi, questa news ha creato in noi una serie di interrogativi e di riflessioni molto importanti.Partiamo dal presupposto che nessuno ha dimenticato quanto di bello abbiamo vissuto in questi anni grazie alla gestione impeccabile di una presidenza, presente e costantemente entusiasta, ma gli ultimi anni ci hanno davvero portati all’esasperazione e hanno portato gran parte del popolo rossonero, non noi sia chiaro, a disinnamorarsi dei colori e del Milan. L’emblema del decadimento è vedere uno stadio sempre più desolatamente vuoto se non nel nostro settore.Siamo certi che la mala gestione societaria da parte di Galliani abbia la colpevole complicità del nostro Presidente che ha lentamente e inesorabilmente lasciato sempre più potere in mano a questa persona che non ha evidentemente fatto il bene del Milan. Ci sembra assurdo però che nessuno delle persone a lui vicine abbiano mai fatto pressione al fine di ripulire quello che era il gioiello più luccicante della famiglia Berlusconi, quello che era il simbolo di una famiglia vincente, in salute e sempre pronta a tagliare nuovi traguardi.Non riusciamo a capire nemmeno se la cessione della società a dei fantomatici cinesi, di cui nemmeno si conoscono le identità, possa ridare lustro al Milan, che nel frattempo somiglia sempre più a quello che erano le altre realtà, con continui cambi di panchina e giocatori di medio livello. Quanto di vero può esserci nelle stratosferiche cifre per il mercato di cui sentiamo parlare? Rischieremmo forse che vadano ad alimentare ulteriormente il circolo vizioso dei procuratori ed amici del signor Galliani come avvenuto negli ultimi anni? Come si può essere tranquilli sulla sana gestione della società, se i presupposti sono legati alla presenza per almeno un triennio di Galliani che dopo avere letteralmente buttato 100 milioni nell’ultimo mercato è riuscito nell’intento di riciclarsi anche questa volta?Ci verrebbe naturale chiedere la cessione in questo momento, ma ci spaventa finire in mano a qualcuno che veda il Milan come un giocattolo che una volta che non piace più venga abbandonato con il rischio reale di vederlo sparire. Siamo anche però stufi della mediocrità degli ultimi anni e di vedere lottare la squadra per posizioni di secondaria importanza.Insomma, siamo a un bivio, vedere il Milan passare di mano e sperare in un futuro radioso in mano a dei proprietari al momento sconosciuti, o sperare nella famiglia Berlusconi?Parliamo di famiglia Berlusconi perché ci sembra quanto meno doveroso puntualizzare che ora toccherebbe a tutti i figli prendere in mano le redini della società insieme al padre e rinnovarla, mettendo fondi, cambiando i personaggi che come Galliani hanno fatto il male del Milan e, investendo su progetti futuri, perché anche in Italia abbiamo visto che lavorando bene si può costruire squadre vincenti nel giro di pochi anni. Non capiamo come dei figli possano completamente disinteressarsi del più grande amore del padre, quello che ha dato lui grandi soddisfazioni e popolarità, spingendolo a 80 anni a cedere la società, invece di aiutarlo e sostenerlo e proporsi loro per primi alla successione della guida della società.
> 
> ...


Il giorno che lì arrostiranno sarà godimento allo stato puro


----------



## Dany20 (6 Luglio 2016)

Crepate maledetti.


----------



## danykz (6 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi per la prima volta ho paura!! Non è che Berlusconi ascolta sti qui?!?! Tranquillizzatemi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

Ma ci smobilitiamo per favore noi tutti per andare contro sti primi criminali che vogliono il male del Milan? Questa sarebbe una curva? Hanno paura di non ricevere più mazzette???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per la prima volta ho paura!! Non è che Berlusconi ascolta sti qui?!?! Tranquillizzatemi


Contano meno del due di bastoni.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi per la prima volta ho paura!! Non è che Berlusconi ascolta sti qui?!?! Tranquillizzatemi


Ce l'ho anche io.. Infami maledetti criminali.. Hanno paura di non ricevere più mazzette.... AVANZI DI GALERA


----------



## Doc55 (6 Luglio 2016)

*Troppo e troppo tardi*

Se la famiglia Berlusconi avesse voluto tenere il Milan non avrebbe aperto nessuna trattativa di vendita, e' chiaro che dopo aver tanto dato e tanto investito non hanno più' interesse a perdere 90 milioni all' anno garantendo un progetto minimale che farebbe perdere ancora valore al Brand. Detto questo rimane il punto oscuro di un gruppo acquirente garantito solido che al momento continua ad affidarsi a Galliani, vediamo cosa succederà' in un futuro piuttosto prossimo.
Resta da capire perché' la stessa attenzione non si è' manifestata quando progressivamente da Ibra, Thiago, Maldini, Nesta, Pirlo Allegri, Seedorf e così' via si è' distrutto il senso di Milan!!!!


----------



## __king george__ (6 Luglio 2016)

sono insetti macchè curva......quando arriverranno i cinesi vanno tempestati di messaggi per far capire come la pensiamo sulla curva....devono fare un bel repulisti...se poi usano i metodi cinesi anche meglio...

sono un pacifista convinto ma con sta gente mi sale una rabbia...


----------



## el_gaucho (6 Luglio 2016)

Ma mi bannate se li mando a ........?


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2016)

L'alternativa alla cessione era sopravvivere con l'italcessi guidati da brocchi, secondo me non gli è chiaro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2016)

Che branco di *******...in ogni caso ai figli non può fregare di meno del milan...deve vendere e venderà


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Luglio 2016)

Questo comunicato redatto da alcuni criminali spaventati dal non poter più vivere di rendita sulle mazzette della vecchia proprietà in qualche maniera scagiona Galliani.

Io ho sempre affermato, e non può essere diversamente, che Galliani può solo essere la mano armata di Berlusconi e Fininvest in tutte le eventuali porcate che abbia compiuto.

Comunque se Galliani fosse quel mafioso (autonomo) da molti riconosciuto è chiaro che anche lui in qualche maniera avrebbe finanziato quel gruppo mafioso che è parte della curva, invece di averla contro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (6 Luglio 2016)

Che brutta roba i lecchini.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inquietante comunicato ufficiale appena battuto dalla curva sud. Lo riportiamo in forma integrale:
> 
> _"E’ di queste ore la notizia della conferma dell’avvio alla cessione del Milan da parte del Presidente Berlusconi, questa news ha creato in noi una serie di interrogativi e di riflessioni molto importanti.Partiamo dal presupposto che nessuno ha dimenticato quanto di bello abbiamo vissuto in questi anni grazie alla gestione impeccabile di una presidenza, presente e costantemente entusiasta, ma gli ultimi anni ci hanno davvero portati all’esasperazione e hanno portato gran parte del popolo rossonero, non noi sia chiaro, a disinnamorarsi dei colori e del Milan. L’emblema del decadimento è vedere uno stadio sempre più desolatamente vuoto se non nel nostro settore.Siamo certi che la mala gestione societaria da parte di Galliani abbia la colpevole complicità del nostro Presidente che ha lentamente e inesorabilmente lasciato sempre più potere in mano a questa persona che non ha evidentemente fatto il bene del Milan. Ci sembra assurdo però che nessuno delle persone a lui vicine abbiano mai fatto pressione al fine di ripulire quello che era il gioiello più luccicante della famiglia Berlusconi, quello che era il simbolo di una famiglia vincente, in salute e sempre pronta a tagliare nuovi traguardi.Non riusciamo a capire nemmeno se la cessione della società a dei fantomatici cinesi, di cui nemmeno si conoscono le identità, possa ridare lustro al Milan, che nel frattempo somiglia sempre più a quello che erano le altre realtà, con continui cambi di panchina e giocatori di medio livello. Quanto di vero può esserci nelle stratosferiche cifre per il mercato di cui sentiamo parlare? Rischieremmo forse che vadano ad alimentare ulteriormente il circolo vizioso dei procuratori ed amici del signor Galliani come avvenuto negli ultimi anni? Come si può essere tranquilli sulla sana gestione della società, se i presupposti sono legati alla presenza per almeno un triennio di Galliani che dopo avere letteralmente buttato 100 milioni nell’ultimo mercato è riuscito nell’intento di riciclarsi anche questa volta?Ci verrebbe naturale chiedere la cessione in questo momento, ma ci spaventa finire in mano a qualcuno che veda il Milan come un giocattolo che una volta che non piace più venga abbandonato con il rischio reale di vederlo sparire. Siamo anche però stufi della mediocrità degli ultimi anni e di vedere lottare la squadra per posizioni di secondaria importanza.Insomma, siamo a un bivio, vedere il Milan passare di mano e sperare in un futuro radioso in mano a dei proprietari al momento sconosciuti, o sperare nella famiglia Berlusconi?Parliamo di famiglia Berlusconi perché ci sembra quanto meno doveroso puntualizzare che ora toccherebbe a tutti i figli prendere in mano le redini della società insieme al padre e rinnovarla, mettendo fondi, cambiando i personaggi che come Galliani hanno fatto il male del Milan e, investendo su progetti futuri, perché anche in Italia abbiamo visto che lavorando bene si può costruire squadre vincenti nel giro di pochi anni. Non capiamo come dei figli possano completamente disinteressarsi del più grande amore del padre, quello che ha dato lui grandi soddisfazioni e popolarità, spingendolo a 80 anni a cedere la società, invece di aiutarlo e sostenerlo e proporsi loro per primi alla successione della guida della società.
> 
> ...



Spero che i cinesi adottino lo stesso sistema che usano in casa loro: questa gente deve semplicemente sparire dalla circolazione.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2016)

Avrei cosi tanti punti da mettere in grassetto e commentare che ci metterei 3 giorni.
Evito e non commento, dico solo che spero presto che questi avanzi di galera finiscano al fresco, dove più gli compete.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2016)

Hanno solo paura come tutti gli ultras criminali che una società seria gli tolga, GIUSTAMENTE, i viveri..

Il problema del tifo organizzato è che sti cialtroni credono di servire a qualcosa, non si rendono conto della loro inutilità


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2016)

Non commento perchè rischirei il ban fino all'apocalisse.


----------



## Ciachi (6 Luglio 2016)

Mi fanno solo ed unicamente SCHIFO!!!! Via via via fuori dai maroni....questa gente non sa cosa sia soffiare per questi colori!!!


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo comunicato redatto da alcuni criminali spaventati dal non poter più vivere di rendita sulle mazzette della vecchia proprietà in qualche maniera scagiona Galliani.
> 
> Io ho sempre affermato, e non può essere diversamente, che Galliani può solo essere la mano armata di Berlusconi e Fininvest in tutte le eventuali porcate che abbia compiuto.
> 
> Comunque se Galliani fosse quel mafioso (autonomo) da molti riconosciuto è chiaro che anche lui in qualche maniera avrebbe finanziato quel gruppo mafioso che è parte della curva, invece di averla contro.


Proprio così.
Aggiungerei: se Galliani resta sarà perché lo vuole Fininvest. Diritti televisivi, vi dice qualcosa (Wanda, Infront e cinesi)? Altro che Giannino


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Luglio 2016)

Prossimo step di crescita : svuotiamo la curva e riempiamo lo stadio!!!!


----------



## siioca (6 Luglio 2016)

Con i cinesi i lori affari sono sono finiti.


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inquietante comunicato ufficiale appena battuto dalla curva sud. Lo riportiamo in forma integrale:
> 
> _"E’ di queste ore la notizia della conferma dell’avvio alla cessione del Milan da parte del Presidente Berlusconi, questa news ha creato in noi una serie di interrogativi e di riflessioni molto importanti.Partiamo dal presupposto che nessuno ha dimenticato quanto di bello abbiamo vissuto in questi anni grazie alla gestione impeccabile di una presidenza, presente e costantemente entusiasta, ma gli ultimi anni ci hanno davvero portati all’esasperazione e hanno portato gran parte del popolo rossonero, non noi sia chiaro, a disinnamorarsi dei colori e del Milan. L’emblema del decadimento è vedere uno stadio sempre più desolatamente vuoto se non nel nostro settore.Siamo certi che la mala gestione societaria da parte di Galliani abbia la colpevole complicità del nostro Presidente che ha lentamente e inesorabilmente lasciato sempre più potere in mano a questa persona che non ha evidentemente fatto il bene del Milan. Ci sembra assurdo però che nessuno delle persone a lui vicine abbiano mai fatto pressione al fine di ripulire quello che era il gioiello più luccicante della famiglia Berlusconi, quello che era il simbolo di una famiglia vincente, in salute e sempre pronta a tagliare nuovi traguardi.Non riusciamo a capire nemmeno se la cessione della società a dei fantomatici cinesi, di cui nemmeno si conoscono le identità, possa ridare lustro al Milan, che nel frattempo somiglia sempre più a quello che erano le altre realtà, con continui cambi di panchina e giocatori di medio livello. Quanto di vero può esserci nelle stratosferiche cifre per il mercato di cui sentiamo parlare? Rischieremmo forse che vadano ad alimentare ulteriormente il circolo vizioso dei procuratori ed amici del signor Galliani come avvenuto negli ultimi anni? Come si può essere tranquilli sulla sana gestione della società, se i presupposti sono legati alla presenza per almeno un triennio di Galliani che dopo avere letteralmente buttato 100 milioni nell’ultimo mercato è riuscito nell’intento di riciclarsi anche questa volta?Ci verrebbe naturale chiedere la cessione in questo momento, ma ci spaventa finire in mano a qualcuno che veda il Milan come un giocattolo che una volta che non piace più venga abbandonato con il rischio reale di vederlo sparire. Siamo anche però stufi della mediocrità degli ultimi anni e di vedere lottare la squadra per posizioni di secondaria importanza.Insomma, siamo a un bivio, vedere il Milan passare di mano e sperare in un futuro radioso in mano a dei proprietari al momento sconosciuti, o sperare nella famiglia Berlusconi?Parliamo di famiglia Berlusconi perché ci sembra quanto meno doveroso puntualizzare che ora toccherebbe a tutti i figli prendere in mano le redini della società insieme al padre e rinnovarla, mettendo fondi, cambiando i personaggi che come Galliani hanno fatto il male del Milan e, investendo su progetti futuri, perché anche in Italia abbiamo visto che lavorando bene si può costruire squadre vincenti nel giro di pochi anni. Non capiamo come dei figli possano completamente disinteressarsi del più grande amore del padre, quello che ha dato lui grandi soddisfazioni e popolarità, spingendolo a 80 anni a cedere la società, invece di aiutarlo e sostenerlo e proporsi loro per primi alla successione della guida della società.
> 
> ...



Su Galliani posso anche dire che concordo (anche se non ha mai agito autonomamente,di certo).Per il resto si commentano da soli,un vero tifoso tra un salto nel buio e una morte certa non ha bisogno neanche di riflettere su cosa scegliere.Altro che figli e questioni di cuore!


----------



## Butcher (6 Luglio 2016)

Un bel rogo e via.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Luglio 2016)

Ridicoli venduti lecchini


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (6 Luglio 2016)

Questo comunicato ha finalmente svelato in modo chiaro e limpido chi era il vero male del Milan.


----------



## VonVittel (6 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Inquietante comunicato ufficiale appena battuto dalla curva sud. Lo riportiamo in forma integrale:
> 
> _"E’ di queste ore la notizia della conferma dell’avvio alla cessione del Milan da parte del Presidente Berlusconi, questa news ha creato in noi una serie di interrogativi e di riflessioni molto importanti.Partiamo dal presupposto che nessuno ha dimenticato quanto di bello abbiamo vissuto in questi anni grazie alla gestione impeccabile di una presidenza, presente e costantemente entusiasta, ma gli ultimi anni ci hanno davvero portati all’esasperazione e hanno portato gran parte del popolo rossonero, non noi sia chiaro, a disinnamorarsi dei colori e del Milan. L’emblema del decadimento è vedere uno stadio sempre più desolatamente vuoto se non nel nostro settore.Siamo certi che la mala gestione societaria da parte di Galliani abbia la colpevole complicità del nostro Presidente che ha lentamente e inesorabilmente lasciato sempre più potere in mano a questa persona che non ha evidentemente fatto il bene del Milan. Ci sembra assurdo però che nessuno delle persone a lui vicine abbiano mai fatto pressione al fine di ripulire quello che era il gioiello più luccicante della famiglia Berlusconi, quello che era il simbolo di una famiglia vincente, in salute e sempre pronta a tagliare nuovi traguardi.Non riusciamo a capire nemmeno se la cessione della società a dei fantomatici cinesi, di cui nemmeno si conoscono le identità, possa ridare lustro al Milan, che nel frattempo somiglia sempre più a quello che erano le altre realtà, con continui cambi di panchina e giocatori di medio livello. Quanto di vero può esserci nelle stratosferiche cifre per il mercato di cui sentiamo parlare? Rischieremmo forse che vadano ad alimentare ulteriormente il circolo vizioso dei procuratori ed amici del signor Galliani come avvenuto negli ultimi anni? Come si può essere tranquilli sulla sana gestione della società, se i presupposti sono legati alla presenza per almeno un triennio di Galliani che dopo avere letteralmente buttato 100 milioni nell’ultimo mercato è riuscito nell’intento di riciclarsi anche questa volta?Ci verrebbe naturale chiedere la cessione in questo momento, ma ci spaventa finire in mano a qualcuno che veda il Milan come un giocattolo che una volta che non piace più venga abbandonato con il rischio reale di vederlo sparire. Siamo anche però stufi della mediocrità degli ultimi anni e di vedere lottare la squadra per posizioni di secondaria importanza.Insomma, siamo a un bivio, vedere il Milan passare di mano e sperare in un futuro radioso in mano a dei proprietari al momento sconosciuti, o sperare nella famiglia Berlusconi?Parliamo di famiglia Berlusconi perché ci sembra quanto meno doveroso puntualizzare che ora toccherebbe a tutti i figli prendere in mano le redini della società insieme al padre e rinnovarla, mettendo fondi, cambiando i personaggi che come Galliani hanno fatto il male del Milan e, investendo su progetti futuri, perché anche in Italia abbiamo visto che lavorando bene si può costruire squadre vincenti nel giro di pochi anni. Non capiamo come dei figli possano completamente disinteressarsi del più grande amore del padre, quello che ha dato lui grandi soddisfazioni e popolarità, spingendolo a 80 anni a cedere la società, invece di aiutarlo e sostenerlo e proporsi loro per primi alla successione della guida della società.
> 
> ...



Questi sono dei grandissimi porci.
Criminali di prima categoria. Secondo me, dal momento che abbiamo a disposizione la mail di Galatioto, dovremmo avvisarlo per far mettere al corrente la nuova società di quello che succede in quella curva. Per me è assolutamente fattibile come cosa; in questo modo ripuliamo un po' quell'area e sbattiamo fuori quei manigoldi.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2016)

Niente più spacci e intrallazzi vari a San Siro...con i cinesi cambierebbe musica e loro lo sanno. Penso che non sia un caso che siano uscite quelle notizie ignobili che li riguardano solo un mese fa...poi magari mi sbaglio...
A molti fa piacere il mantenimento dello status quo, anche se questo significa avere una squadra mediocre senza prospettive per il futuro. Semplicemente questi, oltre ad essere marci dentro, per me NON SONO MILANISTI


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Luglio 2016)

Li ho criticati per un anno.

Con Berlusconi e Galliani sicuramente facevano i loro porci comodi.

Fate tutti schifo.


----------



## evangel33 (6 Luglio 2016)

Curva indegna. Che possiamo fare noi poveri tifosi normali per questi qui?


----------



## luigi61 (6 Luglio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Avrei cosi tanti punti da mettere in grassetto e commentare che ci metterei 3 giorni.
> Evito e non commento, dico solo che spero presto che questi avanzi di galera finiscano al fresco, dove più gli compete.


la pacchia "economica" per questi che sono il cancro della società E' FINITA!! SPARITE e dovrete vergognarsi a vita per aver osato fischiare MALDINI siete soli degli indegni mafiosi


----------



## Alex (6 Luglio 2016)

su galliani non hanno tutti i torti, ma continuare a parlare di Berlusconi è scandaloso. Poi la metà di questa gente sono avanzi di galera, non tifosi


----------



## Crox93 (6 Luglio 2016)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> la pacchia "economica" per questi che sono il cancro della società E' FINITA!! SPARITE e dovrete vergognarsi a vita per aver osato fischiare MALDINI siete soli degli indegni mafiosi



Indimenticabile quel episodio.
Pazzesco.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2016)

Madre santa... Non avrei pensato che siano a questo livello.
Una cosa indegna... Con questo testamento sono usciti allo scoperto per quello che sono. 
I figli di Berlusconi?? Ma se è chiaro come il sole che se ne sbattono del Milan!!


----------



## Milanista 87 (6 Luglio 2016)

Vadano dal loro amico che perde tempo a insultare tutti gli ex-giocatori Milanisti sui social che hanno posto critiche alla società in questi anni .
Con in testa Maldini , vergognosamente fischiato sette anni fa in Milan -Roma e ancora dileggiato e accusato di essere venduto 
Questi sono i tifosi che si sono autodefiniti veri . E che godono degli spazi dei vari Ruiu e Ravezzani .


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2016)

La pacchia è finita, sveglia! Molte cose con una nuova proprietà cambieranno.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Luglio 2016)

che buffoni...


----------



## centopercento (7 Luglio 2016)

Ancora parlano questi criminali? Che vergogna


----------



## Forza lotta vincerai (7 Luglio 2016)

Frequento abitualmente il secondo anello blu di san siro , ma volevo assolutamente dissociarmi dal comunicato della CurvaSudMilano. purtroppo vi sono alcuni personaggi loschi che magari non frequentano neanche lo stadio . La curva però non è così. Io lo vedo come un luogo per vivere la partita in modo alternativo , divertirsi e partecipare attivamente alla partita . Inoltre, in questo settore ho conosciuto molti bravi ragazzi...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2016)

messaggio anti-galliani comprensibile, per il resto lecchinaggio puro

l'entrata della nuova proprietà andrà giudicata nel lungo termine, quando si spera non ci saranno né galliani né montella che manderanno all'aria gli investimenti di questo primo anno, a parte questo, se avremo tanti soldi sicuramente non può andare peggio di questi ultimi anni di era berlusconi


----------



## mistergao (7 Luglio 2016)

Questo messaggio di lecchinaggio estremo non mi stupisce, è solo l'ultimo di una lunga serie. Penso di avervi già raccontato di quando, prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi, i tifosi esponevano simpatici striscioni tipo "Silvio salvaci tu" (basta andare su Maglia Rossonera per vederli), che non si è mai capito se erano creati dai tifosi o da qualcuno che mirava a prendere il controllo della società... Però forse non molti di voi sanno che negli anni '80 Berlusconi aveva "istituzionalizzato" la Fossa dei Leoni, che era nata come gruppo sessantottino dedito al colore ed al cazzeggio sotto la bandiera rossonera. Berlusconi (o per meglio dire Giancarlo Foscale, l'allora responsabile per i rapporti con i tifosi del Milan) avevano creato il "servizio d'ordine stadio", scegliendo circa 400 giovani tra quelli del giro della Fossa, Commandos Tigre & Co., dando loro la gestione di determinati "servizi": ad esempio c'erano gli autorizzati a portare gli striscioni dentro lo stadio, quelli autorizzati a fare entrare i tamburi (non so se ci siano ancora, è tanto che non vado in curva, ma all'epoca c'erano), poi c'erano degli "steward" o qualcosa del genere, che spiegavano ai tifosi dove andare quando entravano per la prima volta a San Siro. L'inizio della fine della Fossa è stato proprio quello (almeno a mio parere), ed è da lì che determinati personaggi (come il Barone, ma occhio che è solo quello più in vista, e anche Giancarlo Lombardi) escono allo scoperto e capiscono che possono vivere sul Milan. Quindi? Quindi queste parole non mi stupiscono, quindi si attacca Galliani e non ce la si prende con Berlusconi (se non molto marginalmente), quindi si ha paura dei cinesi perchè quì la pappatoia sta per chiudere, anche e soprattutto se arriverà il nuovo stadio.


----------



## James Watson (8 Luglio 2016)

Sarà semplicemente arrivato l'ennesimo bonifico...


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Luglio 2016)

Io invece condivido in parte ed è quello che dicevo l'altro giorno: fatti 0. Cinesi o asiatici non mi piacciono non sanno nulla, vogliono solo espandersi. Per loro una squadra è come prendere un palazzo, far soldi e basta. Le colpe non sono di certo solo di Galliani ma di chi gli lascia carta bianca a lui per fare mercato. Mancano osservatori, organizzatori, la colpa è di tutti e va rimesso tutto in sesto da 0.
Il massimo per me è avere Berlusconi ancora con nuovi partner al 49%, prendere un DS vero coi controcazzi, lasciar Galliani a occuparsi rapporti economici e non mercato e rifare anche preparatori atletici.

Ad oggi parlando di qua e di là la voce si è sparsa e si prende già per i fondelli il Milan e Berlusconi, che ora che sta mollando tutto mette in giro voci di 400 milioni, giocatori mercato ecc....tanto lui se ne sta andando. Se ci pensate ha molto senso ed è tipico suo....una carriera imprenditoriali politica sportiva basate su enormi promesse e quante mantenute??

Spero di sbagliarmi su quasi tutto a parte la prima parte dove vorrei davvero una spolverata di quasi tutto ma un Milan non cinese.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2016)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Io invece condivido in parte ed è quello che dicevo l'altro giorno: fatti 0. Cinesi o asiatici non mi piacciono non sanno nulla, vogliono solo espandersi. Per loro una squadra è come prendere un palazzo, far soldi e basta. Le colpe non sono di certo solo di Galliani ma di chi gli lascia carta bianca a lui per fare mercato. Mancano osservatori, organizzatori, la colpa è di tutti e va rimesso tutto in sesto da 0.
> Il massimo per me è avere Berlusconi ancora con nuovi partner al 49%, prendere un DS vero coi controcazzi, lasciar Galliani a occuparsi rapporti economici e non mercato e rifare anche preparatori atletici.
> 
> Ad oggi parlando di qua e di là la voce si è sparsa e si prende già per i fondelli il Milan e Berlusconi, che ora che sta mollando tutto mette in giro voci di 400 milioni, giocatori mercato ecc....tanto lui se ne sta andando. Se ci pensate ha molto senso ed è tipico suo....una carriera imprenditoriali politica sportiva basate su enormi promesse e quante mantenute??
> ...



Anch'io vorrei quello che hai scritto.....

Ma purtroppo quello che mi ha fatto propendere per i cinesi sono le ultime gestioni di Berlusconi.
Non vuole più investire. E oggi nel mondo del calcio se non tiri fuori i soldi non primeggi.

Detto questo i cinesi sono la nostra unica speranza di poter tornare nel calcio che conta


----------

